# Bikertreffen Nozdormu



## cameo77 (2. Juli 2009)

Du bist stolzer Besitzer eines Chopper des Robogenieurs? Dann komm zum Bikertreffen! Treffpunkt Nozdormu Dalaran So 05.07.09 ab 17 Uhr. Um so mehr kommen um so mehr Spaß werden wir haben. Jeder kann auch eine Person für seinen Beiwagen mit bringen.

Ich suche jemanden der das selbe auf Hordenseite organisiert. Wenn sich einer mit Videos gut auskennt bitte auch mal melden.

Wäre super wenn ihr euch vorher schon über den Kalender laden lasst einfach mal melden.

MfG Pyromancer


----------

